# How Much Speed You Get With MTNL 512 kbps broadband



## av43302 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have MTNL Triband 512 UL connection,When I test my speed at speakeasy.net

I am getting speed shown in diagram
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/6013/58068576oj5.jpg

When I check my speed at speedtest.net,it shows

*www.speedtest.net/result/332059013.png

how abouts you guys,can you have more speed...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

I nvr tried the test cause it takes time-and patience is not one of my qualities. I'm assured of 1mpbs, a.k.a. ~115kpbs actual download speed so happy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well i hv a DSL 849 Night UL (its 256 kbps conn..) MTNL TRIBAND connection and i get 210-220 kbps d/load speed(via torrents) and 110kbps upload speed... well, im not concerned abt uploads,

but yes, since the 00.00 to 08.00 hrs free Night d/load is provided, so i had gone with this plan.. 
----------------


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

I just download 1gb max outta the 2gb limit......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

i see, wats ur bill plan for BB ??

mine is 1.25 GB limit..per month


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

1mbps speed
2gb upload/download
1 month validity

AIRTEL BROADBAND


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

I see, so wat are:

1.) the pre requisites for getting a airtel bb ?? 
2.) is it fast adn stable enough wen left unattended for night d/loads ?
3.) do we hv to own a airtel landline/ the airtel ppl gives us the landline ?
4.) wats the total cost u are paying for using that connection per month ?
-------------

Coz, im also planning to switch over to airtel bb..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm..u need to submit a passport photo and fill in details they ask for.
Then yes, very reliable, their team helps immediately, if not on phone, in person withing 2 hours at the max(for me).
It's fast, u get full speed 24x7, only night time, it smwhat goes down a li'l(from 50kbps to 35kbps on an average), cause more ppl tend to download with night plans and the load is more on the download servers to be precise.
No you don't have to own a landline, they'll install one and u'll just hav to pay for the calls.
Well, currently I went bak to 512kbps, cause face it, I don't need 1mbps.
I'm not sure, it's Rs.999 smthing.....+ Rs. 150approx taxes(i don't pay a penny, all free for me, office)


----------

